# Exchange with company policy



## houseboatwayne (Jul 26, 2011)

A fellow employee wants to root his HTC Thunderbolt. His phone uses Exchange to get work email which they attach a security policy. Can he root his phone and still use exchange?


----------



## sting5566 (Jun 7, 2011)

houseboatwayne said:


> A fellow employee wants to root his HTC Thunderbolt. His phone uses Exchange to get work email which they attach a security policy. Can he root his phone and still use exchange?


I'm rooted and use Exchnge for my work emails with no issues at all.


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

Rooting has no effect on anything besides having root access (top level access to the system). So, yes, if he is ONLY going to root it then it'll play nice. If he wants to go to a different ROM then stick with Sense if you want native built in support for Exchange and policies. If he wants to go to an AOSP ROM such as CyanogenMod 7 then he'll have to download an application from the market called "Touchdown". It has a free 30 day trial and the full paid application is around $20.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 23, 2011)

i've successfully used my corporate exchange server using both Sense and AOSP roms with the native email apps. Never needed Touchdown. Both types of ROM's have prompted me to accept my Exchange security policy and added the administrator account.

for whatever reason I can't download attachments but I believe that is due to a configuration on my corporate firewall and not the server or mail client.


----------



## bfs673 (Aug 26, 2011)

jht3 said:


> i've successfully used my corporate exchange server using both Sense and AOSP roms with the native email apps. Never needed Touchdown. Both types of ROM's have prompted me to accept my Exchange security policy and added the administrator account.


+1



jht3 said:


> for whatever reason I can't download attachments but I believe that is due to a configuration on my corporate firewall and not the server or mail client.


Never had this issue? Attachments came through fine with CM7 and BAMF


----------



## Promethazine (Jul 22, 2011)

use exchange here, rooted running BAMF forever. I had to previously use touchdown because i was the only employee with an android phone. All employees are issued iphones or blackberry's. Lotus notes server was upgraded today and i finally get to use lotus traveler instead of touchdown.


----------

